# Plant advice for first paludarium



## MR10C (Feb 14, 2016)

I have converted my 29G aquarium (30Wx20Hx11D) to a paludarium this week and am looking for some final plant advice. I have experience with all these semi-aquatic plants in there right now, but am not familiar with good vivarium/paludarium plants. I am looking for a nice tall 12-15" easy-to-maintain background plant that would do well in a high humidity tank and wet flourite gravel bed. I am picturing it between the Anubias Coffeefolia and the Echinodurus Ozelot. Temps are 74 during day. There's a mister that will run a few times a day too.

Thank for any advice you have for me!

Tank so far (sorry, top of tank is cut off):









Grey are plants that are coming in this week.









Full tank to get a better idea of the height.


----------



## greenthumbs (Nov 6, 2015)

A lot of the plants you can get at Petsmart/Petco or tropical fish stores can be grown emersed. I'm a fan of Hygrophila difformis, which is easy to find and easy to grow, and Lobelia cardinalis has nice flowers, but really any of those aquatic plants sold in the plastic tubes at Petco or Petsmart can be grown in wet conditions outside the water.


----------



## MR10C (Feb 14, 2016)

All the plants pictured came from the Petco tubes  I didn't see the hygrophila or lobelia. Both look nice and tall, good suggestions. thanks


----------

